# 1989 Fleetwood Southwind water pump replacement



## Dylan Farrell (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello,
Super new motor home owner here. Recently bought a 1989 Fleetwood Southwind that was suppose to be good to go but actually didnt even make it home without issues, yes I was duped. We have been told that the water pump has gone and needs replacing. Unfortunately, no one seems to know how to go about replacing it and the only shop big enough to work on it quoted me $7000.00 cause he thinks he needs to pull the whole front of the motor home apart to gain access. I am looking for anyone with some knowledge or experience doing this type of job on this particular model. Honestly, I'm not even sure how one would even put on new belts in this thing as it seems so tight. I have added a few pics so you might have an idea of what I am talking about. Thanks so much for any advice on working on this thing would be great.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 27, 2020)

You should be able to get to the pump from inside.  Ford or chevy?  Tight but doable.


----------

